# A couple bucks from the Cuddeback...



## Handgunner (Nov 20, 2006)

First off, let me say that this farm is NOT HUNTED and is owned by my Uncle.  He used to allow hunting on it, but has since stopped since he and my aunt moved to it and are now living on it.

My aunt is an animal lover, so seeing animals being shot and killed just isn't "her", so hunting has been stopped.

He did say I could hunt it with my Cudde, and his Cudde.  He wanted corn in front of his because he wants to get a few white turkeys he's been seeing in the field on camera.

So that explains the corn.  Again, this is NOT HUNTED.

The first two are from my camera on a scrape about 200 yards from my uncle's camera.  The next two are from my uncle's camera on the edge of a field.  If you look closely in the background in the daytime picture, you can my uncle's house on the right, and my mom's house on the left.

Here they are...







Probably the biggest 4 point I have ever seen!






A huge framed 8 point!  Some of you may remember this buck from last years picture of him in a scrape I posted...He was bedding down in it...  He's kept his frame, but has added a few inches in spread and beams since then.






And the last, a day-time shot of a STUD... One of the best pictures I've gotten of a deer I think.  He looks fairly young, say around 3-3.5 years old.  Imagine what he'll look like when he's 5.5!  Maybe I'll get him in a picture then as well!






Hope y'all enjoyed them as much as I did.  Be nice if we could hunt'em!


----------



## Buckfever (Nov 20, 2006)

By the scars on that 4 pointer I would say he's been doing a little fighting. What do you think? Good looking deer especially the wide 8....BF


----------



## DSGB (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, that four pointers been mixin' it up with the big boys. Nice pics and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 20, 2006)

Yep, he's been torn up that's for sure.  

I wonder what the other bucks look like?


----------



## DixieDeerSlayer (Nov 20, 2006)

My goodness.....

I bet he could name his price for a lease with those pictures.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 20, 2006)

DixieDeerSlayer said:


> My goodness.....
> 
> I bet he could name his price for a lease with those pictures.


He probably could, but money is of no concern with this particular Uncle... 

Must be nice, have money, that land, those bucks....................

Maybe one day..


----------



## diehardawg (Nov 20, 2006)

I got a pic of a big 4 pointer this week too.


----------



## jcarter (Nov 20, 2006)

good pics delton..when you think about it, its good they have a safe refuge...if they will be smart enough not to wander too far.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice picture, Diehard.

Jcarter, you are right... It's nice knowing they are around and have a safe place to go.  But I will admit, if one of them wants to chase a doe on over my way, I won't fault them for it. 

At least I can hunt it with my cameras.


----------



## miller (Nov 20, 2006)

Great pictures, especially the day time pic. I would love to see a picture of the white turks! So post them when you get some! Thanks.....


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 20, 2006)

Earlier this year I put my camera up on a farm I hunt to get an idea of what I had to look forward to come turkey season.

I caught this white hen in a picture, and never saw her during turkey season.

Maybe this will hold ya off until I get some pictures from my Uncle Farm...


----------



## Trizey (Nov 20, 2006)

Great pics Delton.  If that was my uncle, we'd be fueding!!


----------



## matthewsman (Nov 20, 2006)

*Go ahead and hunt it Delton*

They might get mad,but they're family 

Surely they wouldn't lock you up!!!!Would they??


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 20, 2006)

matthewsman said:


> They might get mad,but they're family
> 
> Surely they wouldn't lock you up!!!!Would they??


Yes they would.


----------



## miller (Nov 20, 2006)

Delton said:


> Maybe this will hold ya off until I get some pictures from my Uncle Farm...



That works! Thanks....


----------



## Hoss (Nov 20, 2006)

So Delton, you figured out how to herd em to someplace you can hunt em?  They are some good ones for sure.  

Hoss


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 21, 2006)

Gorgeous creatures in beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 21, 2006)

Hoss said:


> So Delton, you figured out how to herd em to someplace you can hunt em?  They are some good ones for sure.
> 
> Hoss


Yes. 

I'm hoping he'll leave town long enough for me to organize a deer drive big enough to push this herd of deer about 4 miles to where I CAN hunt them!


----------



## leo (Nov 21, 2006)

*Very nice shots*

Thanks for sharing them


----------



## jbarron (Nov 21, 2006)

I've never seen a white turkey in the wild.  Thanks!


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 21, 2006)

Great Photos


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Nov 22, 2006)

*Uh, what happened?*

What happened to the pictures?    
Sure have got my curiosity up...


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 22, 2006)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> What happened to the pictures?
> Sure have got my curiosity up...


There ya go. I done some rearranging last night on photobucket and messed up the links.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 23, 2006)

Delton said:


> There ya go. I done some rearranging last night on photobucket and messed up the links.



idiot

ok now that that has been said  great pics as always Delton


----------



## Killdee (Nov 23, 2006)

Good shots delton,2 bad you cant hunt there.


----------



## Wildhuntress (Nov 23, 2006)

I am thinking about a trail cam for christmas for my man...what is the best, but not too expensive?


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 23, 2006)

Wildhuntress said:


> I am thinking about a trail cam for christmas for my man...what is the best, but not too expensive?


There are some nice ones out there, but remember you get what you pay for.  I'd rather save and get one nice one than spend less and fight with it to get it working.

A lot of folks are getting some nice pictures of their Moultrie's and Stealths, ... do a search on here and read about their experiences and see the pictures they post.

It could help you in making your decision.


----------

